# 2 yr old V Diagnosed with DCM (Dilated Cardiomyopathy) Grain Free Foods?!?



## RiverbluffRed (Oct 9, 2020)

We’ve had Lily for 7 months. We are her “rehome”, and we LOVE this dog! Like most V’s from the get-go she’s needed to run every day- like an Olympic athlete! A couple weeks ago, after a short ball session, SHE quit playing, she went in, and panted much more than normal. It took 1/2 hr for her to regulate. It was a cool Michigan evening. A vet visit, and referral to another vet, who did a EKG and ultrasound, confirmed, DCM. The cardio vet immediately took her off grain-free food (Holistic Select- Duck; chickpeas, peas and lentils) Exactly what I’ve been reading to avoid...cue beating myself up mercilessly..
She’s on two heart meds, to increase blood flow through her arteries, since her heart is enlarged. She also has an irregular heartbeat. Neither vet is very optimistic, neither has suggested checking her taurine levels. Is it from the food? Genetics? Both? We are devastated about our sweet Lily. What can we do? I searched this sight, does anyone know of any current studies? If it‘s from the food, could it be reversed? The cardio vet suggested feeding her from the three big brands. So we put her on Merrick with grains, for now. I’m curious about a raw diet and supplements, but I’m not a dog nutritionist. The thought of losing her makes us sick.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think most of us have fed grain free at some point. It was touted to be better for our dogs, and we wanted what was best for them.
I really don't know much about DCM , other than its treated/not cured with meds.
I hope you and your girl enjoy a lot of good days.


----------



## RiverbluffRed (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate it. We will enjoy every moment and day that we have together. It’s all any of us can do anyway


----------

